# Leesville



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Anyone doing any good on Leesville lake? Musky, walleye, saugeye?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Trying to get info on Leesville is like trying to get info on Piedmont. Wish I lived closer than 100 miles.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Believe me when I tell you. Neither lake is worth 100 mile drive ANY time of the year.
These are local lakes for me and I fish Mosquito more than either of these.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

TClark said:


> Believe me when I tell you. Neither lake is worth 100 mile drive ANY time of the year.
> These are local lakes for me and I fish Mosquito more than either of these.


 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> Believe me when I tell you. Neither lake is worth 100 mile drive ANY time of the year.
> These are local lakes for me and I fish Mosquito more than either of these.


That's right Terry. Keep people away . These lakes are all toxic will burn holes in your boats


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

Winter pool at Leesville is generally 30 ft lower than summer pool. They drain for flood protocol, but they also try to kill off some of the weeds around the shoreline(unsuccessfully). Not sure how easy it would be to get to the water at the boat ramp unless you're kayaking/canoeing.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

YakinMike said:


> Winter pool at Leesville is generally 30 ft lower than summer pool. They drain for flood protocol, but they also try to kill off some of the weeds around the shoreline(unsuccessfully). Not sure how easy it would be to get to the water at the boat ramp unless you're kayaking/canoeing.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Normal drawdown on Leesville is 5ft for flood control . This year they did 8ft to do some shoreline work. Launching at 5ft is no problem 8ft can be tricky. Also it iced over last night


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

YakinMike said:


> Winter pool at Leesville is generally 30 ft lower than summer pool. They drain for flood protocol, but they also try to kill off some of the weeds around the shoreline(unsuccessfully). Not sure how easy it would be to get to the water at the boat ramp unless you're kayaking/canoeing.


I think you mean 3 feet lower than summer pool.lol!!! Normal drawdown is 6 feet below summer pool, but they are doing a shoreline restoration project so it's 8 feet down this winter.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

YakinMike said:


> Winter pool at Leesville is generally 30 ft lower than summer pool. They drain for flood protocol, but they also try to kill off some of the weeds around the shoreline(unsuccessfully). Not sure how easy it would be to get to the water at the boat ramp unless you're kayaking/canoeing.


30 foot? 5-9 foot is normal winter draw down


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

I did not mean 30 ft...I apologize.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus/lem


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> Believe me when I tell you. Neither lake is worth 100 mile drive ANY time of the year.
> These are local lakes for me and I fish Mosquito more than either of these.


I see you refer to this alot,and I couldn't disagree with you more. Every year the biggest saugeyes caught in the state come from muskingum watershed lakes. 
If I had a boat,peidmont would be a lake I fish on a regular basis. And I live in columbus. 
It is a great multi species lake. 
And loaded with saugeyes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at Leesville yesterday. There were a few of us fishing the dam area where the open water came to the shoreline. Of the three groups of us I saw nothing caught. Boat ramp locked up. Water was waaay down. Don’t think you could launch a boat if it was open water. A kayak yes.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Piedmont is somewhere in between in my opinion. It is not great, but it is not a dead sea either. But like Clendenning and Tappan you have to spend time on it and get to know it.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Agreed. Grew up fishing Piedmont and Leesville religiously. Until I moved and discovered West Branch, Berlin and then Alum Creek. All these lakes can hold their own at the right time. I've been shut down on all of them much more than I'd like to admit.

TClark- Wheeling is over 50 miles from Leesville. It's not "local". So for you to fish it, there must be some success. You drive right past Tappan.


----------

